# Erythromycin and Imodium



## Contemplation (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok what happens if I take both of them at the same time? I need erythromycin because I have acne, it clears in a very short amount of time. Though I haven't used it or any other antibiotics since my IBS-D started. (I also suspect that it was erythromycin and accutane that gave me IBS in the first place). Now what happens if I take erythromycin and imodium at the same time? Can I get rid of my acnes without any D. attack at the same time?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't know. We are all different. All you can do is try it. Or seek a different treatment for the acne.What I mean is the imodium may stop the D and it may not. I would also use a good probiotic to replace the good gut bacteria that may be getting killed off by the antibiotic.Good Luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey saw this article and thought of you!http://www.stylelist.com/2011/05/13/acne-treatment/?icid=main%7Chtmlws-main-n%7Cdl5%7Csec1_lnk3%7C213237


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I used to use Minocycline for acne while taking imodium and they worked fine.Erythromycin made me feel horrible.


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

Contemplation -I have very recently seen ads on television that people can be compensated if they've contracted IBS, Crohn's or Ulcerative Colitis from taking Accutane for acne treatment. Besides seeing a doctor, I would see a personal injury lawyer!!


----------

